# Uncle Matty Training



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i couldnt find the old forum that i was talking on....so i'll start here. 

connie (the dog trainer) came over yesterday. from 3pm-4:40pm we were outside training the dogs to heel, sit, down. it was cool. ellie and gruffi-WHO ALWAYS PULL, were actually heeling. it was really neat. and people were walking by and none of them lunged. that was neat. they didnt even bark.







yay! i asked her if she could evaluate simba(my brothers dog) and she said sure. so we go to my brother house...we all knew simba was aggressive---anyway, so simba tried to bite connie a couple of times. she totally recommended that by brother should get rid of him because he has children in the house. simba looked sooo mean. which means that he cant be around people or our dogs ever again.







it sucks. 

anyway--with our training. the girls are on martingaile collars and gruffi is on a choke collar. i told connie that i tried walking sprite on the collar and she just dragged and acted as though i was abusing her...you know what connie said "poor baby" but sarcastic. she took sprites leash, dragged her for 5 minutes--after that--- BOOM-- sprites walking perfect like she used to. she was doing the turns perfect, sitting automatically, it was awesome. and if you all remember my story about ellie not doing a down (the trainer had to work for 10 minutes and ellie finally did it)...anyway, so we're outside, she tells ellie to heel, then she tells ellie to sit, and then a down--SHE DID IT!! ellie is soo stubborn too. ellie coughed once--that was when we first walked out of the house, but then after that--ellie was corrected maybe 20 times(by cynthia) (very lightly) and then that was it--ellie has a problem heeling by sewers. after the trainer dragged sprite and corrected her a few times for heeling, i had to do the same thing, so i was walking sprite, i literally corrected her 3 times. it was really neat. and when you correct your dog, you do the correction when you say "no" and then you tell the command again. gruffi got corrected more than 100 times yesterday. he's really hard to focus. but by the end of training---he was perfect. my mom was watching from inside the house and she was amazed.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

she literally dragged her. and walked back and forth for 5 minutes dragging her. i felt bad...but after a while sprite was heeling no problem. 

OH! and the trainer said that sprite and ellie are the smartest maltese she's ever met. so im happy.  i think maltese are just stubborn dogs though. 

so when it was my turn, and if sprite lagged, i would do a correction (little yank on the leash) and said "no" at the same time. then after i would say "heel". 

connie told us that when we start going to public places and people see how we do corrections---that they'd come up to us and tell us that we're cruel and mean. im thinking that if i do corrections now, then i wont have to do it later. you know?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Jul 28 2004, 12:29 PM
> *OH! and the trainer said that sprite and ellie are the smartest maltese she's ever met. so im happy.  i think maltese are just stubborn dogs though.*


 LOL...nothing could be as stubborn as my Bassett Hound! That dog makes me SOOOO angry. And she is SO big...when she decides not to move...or to move for that matter...there is no stopping her!
I wish we had done better training her in the beginning. Our lab just learned so quick. I don't even remember teaching her to sit or come...she just did it....happily!
That is why I wanted to make sure we took Brinkley to puppy classes etc.
I did not want an inside dog that acted like my Bassett. I love her..don't get me wrong...but she can really light my fire sometimes too.


----------



## malteseIloveI (Jul 3, 2004)

Sorry but what is a *martingaile collar*? I've never heard of that before... I searched around but couldnt find it. hmm interesting..


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

tlunn, is your basset an outside dog? and i totally know what you mean about him being stubborn. lol. gruffi sometimes acts like that!we tell him to sit and he pretends that we arent talking to him somtimes.

malteseilovei

i misspelled it. sorry. martingale. 










thats what it looks like.


----------



## malteseIloveI (Jul 3, 2004)

oo wow. those collars look kind of scary for little maltese! thanks doctorcathy


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Jul 30 2004, 09:17 AM
> *tlunn, is your basset an outside dog? and i totally know what you mean about him being stubborn. lol. gruffi sometimes acts like that!we tell him to sit and he pretends that we arent talking to him somtimes.
> 
> malteseilovei
> ...


 Yes, she and the lab are both outside dogs...I wish she would learn something from the lab. Abbie (the bassett) just seems so STUPID! Sweet, but stupid! LOL
Part of the problem is that we were dog stupid when we got her and did not teach her proper commands early... <_< 
The trainer man at petsmart said I will learn enough with Brinkley that I will be able to still teach her. He said they are never too old...or stubborn... :lol: He has never met MY bassett!

On the other hand, Brinkley can pick up a trick in like 5 minutes. One day of training, just the two of us and a cup of honey nut cheerios, and he sits, begs, dances on his back legs, and then last night, he learned to lay. He just picks it up SO quick. As did the lab. I think it probably has alot to do with temperaments and wanting to please. The lab and Brinkley are alot alike in temperaments...Annie (the lab) is just more hyper and large....LOL. I told hubby we were going to try the martingale thing for Abbey and see if that helped to get her attention better.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

awww, that sucks about your basset and lab. well--it sucks for me, i love dogs and i remember that when we got gruffi, we told our mom that he's never gonna be an outside dog. even when we got him, he was born in Agua Dulce, CA *in winter* so it was under 30 degrees farenheit. anyway, so gruffi comes into the car, in the house---and he was hot! he was only 5 weeks old. when we would take him outside--he would want to stay there. now, if its too cold, he comes inside. lol.







he's a little baby. 


*****update*****

ok, so we went to see my grandma yesterday. she lives in a nursing home and we havent taken gruffi there...ever. so im all nervous, but we put gruffis choke chain on and the girls have their harness (just cuz we can control them and it doesnt really matter if they lunge or pull). anyway, so i take gruffi inside---EVERYONE was scared. he looks like a sweet baby. 

i was yanking on his choke chain sooo hard a few times. he would go crazy if anyone were to pet the girls and not him. but this one nurse came up to him and pet him, that was really cool of her. and he loved it, he didnt jump (thank god) and he did really well.

then we went to lunch. we went to this outdoor mall thingy and there were lots of people. i ordered the dogs a little sandwich from Quiznos (sorta like subway) and they loved it.....well, they loved the meat inside the sandwich. 

Gruffi did well though. and i took some pics. i'll post them in a sec.









my point---the choke collar does WONDERS. he was focused, he let a kid pet him and he licked the kids arm (he usually goes for the face) and he(gruffi) was ADORABLE!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

heres the pic


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

DoctorCathy,

Gruffi, Sprite and Ellie are the most adorable family! Two little balls of white fluff and then the manly Gruffi.......too cute.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

That is such a cute picture. I'm glad the trainings workin out!

I totally, completley know what you mean about a stubborn Basset Hound. Ours is so stubborn, and sometimes even mean! <_< She'll steal the Golden Retreiver's ball, food, toy, whatever and he won't do anything about it. She almost 5 and still does that! She only do her tricks or commands if she sees you have a "cookie" for her. Lol! She is so smart though. I love her to death!


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Your doggies are adorable!! Look at Gruffi smiling for the camera!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

on tuesday is our next training session. i dont remember if she wanted to walk around the neighborhood or to take the dogs to granary square (its a little shopping center with a starbucks and a bagel place-people can take their dogs and eat outside). im actually feeling confidant now. 

im glad all of you like the pics. if we go out to granary square this tuesday then i'll take some more pics. i wish now that i took more pics when we went to lunch with our grandma. the only time all three of the dogs barked was when this lady was shaking her key chains and it sounded like tags on a dog collar clinking together. so they thought there was a dog near by.  

I'll keep all of you updated.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i met a blind lady at school and she had a guide dog. i asked, she said no, and the dog was soo cute and good. when we were in class, i could hear him licking his paws.


----------



## bellasmom (Aug 1, 2004)

Doctor Cathy, Where did you get the Martingale collars with the chain attached? Is that the type you use on the Maltese? I have seen several Uncle Matty Videos and have read two of his books. I like his technique but I have been nervous with the choke type collars. I read somewhere that the noise of the chain makes as much impact on the dog as the slight tug. Did you know Uncle Matty owned a maltese in the past? Her name was Princess.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

bellas mom...i totally didnt know that he owned a maltese!!! thats soo cool. i remember asking him too about how to correct the girls. he was like "i train them just like i train big dogs, with choke chains". the lady i'm working with (Shes from uncle matty) gave me the nylon choke collars at first, and then--i guess because she could tell i was super nervous at using it..gave me the martingale collar. you can buy it at petsmart. i definitely know that petsmart.com has it. and when the chain closes on their neck--it gets like pretty snug. i still feel hesitant using it though! lol. but it definitely works. 

and i get what you're saying about the sound of the chain....cuz now when gruffi hears it, he stops what hes doing. BUT yesterday, we were out on a walk and he just kept on pulling to go toward a jack russell. 

***today we have training, and we're going to granary square. its a little shopping center with a Ralphs, Longs, Bagel Store, Vet Clinic, Sports Store, tanning salon, and a Pet store. so theres going to be a lot of people and few dogs. thats what the trainer wanted. 

On September 26(i think thats the day) my city is having a Bow-wow and Meows pet fair. so i'm going to ask Connie (the trainer) to have a session during that. i'm going to post tomorrow how the training goes.


----------



## Lissa (Aug 25, 2004)

doctorcathy,
I'm so taken with this thread about training the girls not to pull. Rocco has the same problem when we walk. He will not heel under any circumstance, except when we hit a street corner. Its amazing that for such a small dog (he's almost 9 pounds) that he has such a strong pull that when he does pull, he pulls me with him. When I try to pull him close, he just plops his butt right there on the sidewalk and refuses to move. I drag him, and, like Nicole, am afraid PETA is going to be after my butt one of these days, so I just give up. Please keep us updated...

Lissa


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

HI, we had training with connie yesterday from 4:30-6pm. it totally sucked because it was around 98ºF outside.







i felt soo bad for the dogs and we tried to stay in the shade. anyway, all we did was do heel, sit, down, and stays and walk near some people. no one was really out yesterday because it was so hot. 

when sprite tries to sit on her butt, we keep the martingale collar on her and drag her. when she starts to walk correctly we praise. Lissa you should get the videos because do all the same techniques when we walk. like if we say "heel" and they try to walk a little in front, we do a quick correction and say "heel" have them where we want them and praise. if they try to walk ahead really fast, we let them go out the 6 feet(thats how long the leash is) and then do a hard correction and walk the other way really fast. (Sorry if im not sounding clear, i have no idea how to describe it). cynthia did a lot of corrections to ellie, sprite didnt need so many. gruffi definitely got a lot of corrections (even hard ones, where we jerked really hard on the leash). 

but yesterday, they were all really good. sprite got scared of a skateboard and so connie asked the kid for his skateboard and made sprite touch it, stand on it, connie tapped the skateboard on the ground---sprite did really well. Connie did the same thing with gruffi--he kept on trying to lick the kids. lol. 



ellie likes to wake up in the middle of the night and bark like crazy. so connie gave us this thing Pet-Agree. you press a button and it makes a sound that only dogs can hear. she was like "it doesnt hurt them, they just cock their head to the side and listen". i pressed it like 3 times yesterday. so far it worked really well. it basically got their attention and then i'd be like "quiet". 

i also asked connie if she can do a session at the pet fair and she said 'sure'. i was like "do you think they're ready to be around dogs" and she was like "probably not, but we're working on that". i cant wait till they're like those perfect dogs i see when we go out. lol.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

dr Cathy it looks like the same dish i have for Maxi except mine is alittle smaller
what an adorable Furbaby family


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

yeah, i think thats the medium size. i know we have 2 that are smaller (from when we only had sprite and ellie) and now we have 2 of the large (but we only use one for water....for all three).







theyr'e soo cute. i used to have plain blue plastic bowls, but then i saw how the cat section had really cute bowls, so i looked at the dog section. i even got a couple of placemats







but we usually just use a hello kitty bathmat.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

Ok, we've been using the pet-agree....now sprites totally scared of barking after i say 'quiet'. i feel bad---BUT they are being SOOOO GOOD. its amazing. i dont think it hurts them, but i think it bothers them. 

pet-agree

i did it while gruffi was jumping on my personal trainer---he stopped automatically. its crazy. 

the dog trainer emailed me. she said that she penciled us in for the pet fair. yay!!!







and we're meeting her again on the 14th. she said that if its hot again, we'll meet at the park where theres trees. if its cool, then we'll go back to granary square where there'd be more people shopping and stuff.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Sep 2 2004, 01:24 PM
> *Ok, we've been using the pet-agree....now sprites totally scared of barking after i say 'quiet'.  i feel bad---BUT they are being SOOOO GOOD.  its amazing.  i dont think it hurts them, but i think it bothers them.
> 
> pet-agree
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=8191*


[/QUOTE]

I'm so glad you posted that, Tuffy has been barking like a crazy dog lately and I'd been wanting to try something to start training him not to. We live in an apartment that we should technically be paying to have a dog in but we've been keeping him a secret h34r: So him barking like crazy is going to be expensive unless I train him not to.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

doctorcathy, I'm so glad you posted this also. Iwilll look into it. because since we move to our friends townhome the girls bark a lot and Iknow they are trying to get used to the new eviroment. 
also in this neighborhood there are alot of kids and the girls are not used to them or the kids toys. so when i take them for a walk they bark ALOT







. only one guy was nice enough the other day to stop with this son to pet the girls and his boy was in a little car-toy and the girls where barking so much, but he was cool until the girls comedown a little bit. 

*doctorcathy or any of you who have more that one pet,* when i'm walking the girls and they see a dog coming toward us or at a distance they get crazy and bark alot and Daezie starts fighting with Maya like visiously(sp?), they look really mean








Does that happen to you with your babies? (do i make sense? :wacko: )


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

tuffy, thats soo funny. the place that we're renting(thank god its a house) asks for a pet deposit AND they were a little reluctant to have sprite live there (i didnt mention gruffi or ellie







) sprites deposit was like $2500, something like that. if they find out about gruffi or ellie--we'll be evicted. so i know your pain! 


Iloved&m---i know EXACTLY what you're talking about. sprite wiould fight with ellie and now that i walk sprite and cynthia walks gruffi and ellie---gruffi "attacks" ellie. 

we usually put sprite and ellie on a short leash (just wrap the leash up in your hand) and then put your arms far apart so they cant get to eachother. 

if cynthia isnt walking ellie at the same time, then gruffi will put his attention to whatever is near (leash, grass, toy). 

my advice, is to train the girls seperately to ignore every distraction. that means to walk each seperately and give correction. with sprite, i will put the martingale collar and when she sees a dog, i say "no, leave it" and softly tug the leash so that she gets the idea that if she acts out---she'll get a little pain on her neck from me yanking it(giving a correction). sprites attitude has changed a lot. when she sees a dog now, she'll huff and puff! its really cute. but she wont lunge. 

gruffi stopped barking, but now he tries to pull toward the dog, so we just repeat really hard corrections(and he wears a choke chain). 


we're still working on it. i will definitely give an update on that situation also. i didnt know anyone else had that problem. 

but walking around the neighborhood and everything--i have no idea what i would do. i think i used to give corrections with sprites harness and made sure she was quiet and then let someone say hi to her. 


honestly, uncle matty method helps a lot. i read the Grrr book, but i dont think that would apply to your babies though.







i hope this stuff works for you!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks doctorcathy for the advice


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

Hi, i had training yesterday. they all did pretty well. sprite was having a bad day though. she just didnt want to stay in a down. i dont know what was going on. anyway, we walked around the neighborhood, went near the fences of crazy dogs---cuz our dogs would lunge...so we taught them leave it by doing corrections and to keep walking. and i told connie that sprite was scared of sewer covers and whatever covers that you find on the ground....so she spent like 10 minutes trying to get sprite to walk on it, stand on it, do a down. and she was giving her kisses at the same time. sprite eventually walked on it like no problem. 

we didnt do much besides that. we were hoping we'd see more dogs around. Well, next session is going to be at the Nuts for Mutts fair thats 10 minutes away from my house. september 26th at 2pm-4pm. and then after that, the next session will be 

October 8 at the Century City outdoor mall. yay!! we're going to have lunch. and during lunch the dogs have to be in a down-stay. we're also going to walk through macys and bloomingdales. we're going at 12pm so we will see A LOT of people.

and then she might come to my birthday party on october 16th. but i'm not sure. i want the dogs to have a picture with the pony---but im going to have to call to find a pony that's fine with dogs. anyway, i'll give you all an update on the 27th after the fair.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

HI, i have another update

we did training in front of petsmart and the dogs did really good....but we only saw like 2 dogs. i dont get why people go shopping without their dogs?! anyway, so sprite had a bad day again...it turns out that it was because i hadn't trained her this whole time. 

have you guys seen The Dog Whisperer on Discovery Channel. anyway, he basically repeated some of the stuff that Connie said...but when you see him apply it, it makes you really want to do it.

so this past week we've been training all three of the dogs in the afternoon. when we go on walks---they're always on heel. after 5-10 minutes we'll let them sniff a small area...and then we're back on heels. the dog whisperer said that you should walk in heel for 15 minutes then allow them to sniff. and when you go for walks, it should be at least 35-45 minutes long. 

so far our walks have lasted around 30 minutes...but its made SUCH a difference. its totally true--a tired dog is a good dog. like seriously. and since on our walks we make them do sit-stays and down-stays(sprites perfect at them again), its making them use mental energy...and you know how when you're studying for a few hours straight and then you're totally exhausted? its like the same thing. 

iloved&m---now when we see a dog, they dont attack eachother. they try to lunge towards that dog every now and then...but we just correct them over and over again. what made a total difference was that we would have 1 dog per person. and then you can use all your attention and energy on one dog at a time. 

***yesterday, cynthia ran gruffi up and down the paseo a few times and he was tired! then i put gruffi in a down stay and i had ellie run past his face(he would usually bite her)BUT he didnt!! i was sooo happy. he's learning to be a lot more gentle. 

well, we have 2 more training sessions with connie. one on tuesday and then a couple of weeks after that. im not sure what we're going to work on. i think we're going to do off leash walking(indoors) and then the next session will be outside.







im so excited










i'll keep updating on their progress!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

doctorcathy, glad to hear training is going good for you and they don't attack eachother when they see another dog...
I can only imaging the 3 of your babes going crazy :wacko: 

now with the girls, when I see a dog coming our direction I make sure they are not too close to eachother.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey Dr. Cathy-- I remember you telling me that it costs about 900 to train your babies. How many sessions and for how long per session is included. 

I actually found 2 places near my place that sounds good. Basic Manners Group Class are $90.00/6 weeks and I think it's only for one hr at this one place. And also, any at-home session is $50/hr. These places also train dogs to do therapy work like go to nursing homes and what no. Both places give discounts to anyone who adopted their babies at a shelter. They both won my heart over







.

They also do a 1 hr character analysis for 60 dollars. Do you think I should do that too?

I think it sound great. My bf and I were planning on a weekend vacation w/my sister in Atlanta. Her bf lives there. We were suppose to stay with them and I was planning on bringing my babies. But he has a dog too and my sister says it's too overwhelming to have 3 dogs. The truth really is that Cloud is hard to handle. I had to cancel the trip. The thing is, if I ever go on long trips w/o my babies, I don't want to leave them at a kennel IF my mom doesnt mind dogs at her house. She DOES mind having psycho dogs at her house though. I think in the long run it's cheaper spending money on training sessions vs. $10-$20/a day to house them somewhere else.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

Hi, I just wanted to give all of you an update. I wasnt really happy that i only had 2 sessions left and the dogs still acted crazy around other dogs. i mean, they were fine with the trainer---but horrible when she wasnt there. and then gruffi started losing some of his hair because of the choke chain....it was total drama.

anyway, so have you seen The Dog Whisperer on Discovery Channel??

Well, we're going to meet Cesar Millan tomorrow. I think this is the last thing we're going to do. If the dogs aren't fixed...then i'll deal with it for the rest of my life. lol. anyway, i'll tell all of you how it goes on Monday.


Cathy


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Nov 5 2004, 03:03 PM
> *Hi, I just wanted to give all of you an update.  I wasnt really happy that i only had 2 sessions left and the dogs still acted crazy around other dogs.  i mean, they were fine with the trainer---but horrible when she wasnt there.  and then gruffi started losing some of his hair because of the choke chain....it was total drama.
> 
> anyway, so have you seen The Dog Whisperer on Discovery Channel??
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Ah, that sucks! After all that money? Hopefully you'll have better luck with the new guy.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

Hey! well, we went to the psychology center for dogs (thats run by cesar millan). it was SOOO AWESOME!! 

like there we were, in front of the gate (but they put some green plastic stuff so you cant see) and it was quiet. and im thinking "are the dogs there" and i see a couple of noses sticking out from the bottom of the gate! lol. it was soo cute. 

and we're standing there, we didnt know how to get in, and then this guy tells my mom that we just knock on the fence or something, so i see this big metal hook thing, and i cling it (pretty softly) against the gate....and then i hear like 40 dogs barking!!! it was crazy. 

then this guy comes out and he was like "we'll be with you in a minute" and then 1 minute later the dogs are totally quiet. and then cesar millan opens the gate and was like 'come in" and so we go into this gated area (its all open, just fences and stuff) and then like 5 dogs are barking, he looks at them and says "shhh" like he does on tv...and the dogs were quiet. 

so we're standing there, and on the other side of the gate are 40 dogs staring at my three dogs (and my brothers dog). it was sooo crazy.

it was the most awesome thing. you HAVE to watch his show. he basically showed us how to walk "calm, assertive" and then we walked with gruffi INTO the gated area and like 20 dogs crowded around us sniffing. and we were about to freak out, but he was like "keep calm and assertive". it was sooo crazy!! 

here's a link to his show:

National Geographic

and what was cool, was how after 20 minutes of talkign to him, he grabs gruffi and takes him into the area with the dogs. I HAVE NEVER SEEN A DOG TRAINER DO THAT!!! we've been to soo many trainers, and they have all been scared of gruffi. and it was sooo sad too....because the dogs that cesar has are rehabilitated from being aggressive and some of them look like they were fighting dogs or that they were abused because they had scars.

this one rottweiler would go up to you and start licking your hand...and she was soo gentle. and she was missing and eye.










anyway, if any of you can go to los angeles to meet him, it was the best experience ever. we're just going to use the tips that he gave us and apply it. we're going to
1-exercise them, 2-discipline them, 3-give affection. he told use that we were just "affection, affection, affection". 

so today we're buying gruffi a little backpack to carry on our 1 hour walks. 


OH, and we took simba (my brothers dog, that the uncle matty trainer told my brother to put to sleep) and it turns out that the reason simba would act aggressive is because he cant see well. he's a shar-pei. the saggy eyes and stuff. so he'd get startled. and we were like "can we have them in the same room" and cesar was like "of course, just have them all on leashes, keep simba tied up and you'll be fine". ITS SO CRAZY!! we did it, and its awesome. now ellie can be off leash, sprite can be off leash (but has to wear a collar...she still starts fights every now and then), and we keep gruffi on leash, but loose...he seems a little scared of simba. but simba seems soo happy. its awesome. im going to take some pics today!









Cathy










P.S. we were there for like 2 hours....it cost us---$175. and we never have to go back. i honestly encourage everyone to at least watch the show.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

DrCathy! Hello! That's great what he said about Simba! I was so sad to hear that he needed to be put asleep. It makes sense that he'll bite you because he can't see you. How old is Simba?


What station is this show on again? Maybe my sister has it and can tape it for me.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

simba is 6 years old. he's turning 7 on May 23rd. i feel bad for him because my brother and his family aren't home a lot. and now that simba has 3 other dogs to look at and my mom is home in the morning and when i get home he gets really happy. its cute. like he knows that i like him and i'll pet him and i have him sit near me when he's tied up. and tied up---we have his 6 foot leash looped around a coffee table. so he can still move around and stuff. but he just lays down because we've been taking the dogs out for more walks. so that they're tired and dont start fights. lol. 


its on the national geographic channel. its really neat to watch. i hope you can see it.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

dc cathy~
hey that sounds awesome~

can i have his address? or anything so i could go meet him too??

but does the dog must have a problem so that u can meet him??


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

this is his website

Ceser Millan

It has his address and stuff there and a phone number. 

and i dont think you need to have a serious problem to see him. just tell him what you'd like to fix. like if jong-ee cant walk in a heel or if she barks a lot. stuff like that.









if you go, tell us how it went!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Nov 9 2004, 09:55 AM
> *this is his website
> 
> Ceser Millan
> ...


[/QUOTE]

wow i saw the homepage and its so cool !!!
especially how he's walking with all those dogs !!! 
im definitely going to see him during my winter break!! thank you dc cathy!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

well, i actually had an appointment for Friday the 12th at around 3 pm and i cancelled it today. so if you wanted something soon, i'm sure they havent filled that appoitment yet. 

anyway, i really hope you enjoy it. and you should seriously see how they are in person. like cesar went into the cage area and ALL the dogs were going to him as though he had an invisible magnet! it was soo neat.


----------

